
Manual for Civilization: 3500 essential books to rebuild civilization - marttt
http://blog.longnow.org/02014/02/06/manual-for-civilization-begins/
======
Tomte
A third for great cultural works: great!

A third for actually learning how to build things: why so low?

Ah, right, because science fiction (but only the rigorous kind!) and futurism
take up the last third.

I find that hilarious.

------
chipuni
Notice that this article was published in year 02014 (following Long Now's
style.)

Has there been any further work on this project?

